# KA24E potential



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

hey guys, i think its time to start modding my car. I'm thinking im gonna do a rb25det swap next summer, but i was thinking about doing that because i thought the KA24e had no potential after some research it seems like it does have potential. what can i execpt for horsepower and torque out of my ka24e with some mods- say with, CAI, full exhaust with cat removed, ignition system upgraded, mabey a single turbo running 6-8 psi? 

or.... am i better off following my orional plan. Over the winter doing the suspension, stiffing the chassis, and upgrading the braking system. then dropping the RB25det into my car. one more question those "complete swap kits" on ebay. do they really include everything you need? example: eBay.ca: JDM Nissan Skyline S13 240sx Rb25det Motor Swap Engine (item 200148754591 end time 13-Sep-07 10:35:39 EDT)


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Doing a swap is allot of work especially when your not doing the traditional swap of an SR20DET. The RB25DET is a fairly new swap method. The Auction you listed does not have Motor mounts the new drive shafts the steering lings the exhaust. The Instrment cluster. An Average swap Done by someone that has never done a swap and has limiited tools on hand will spend upwards of 5k on parts and tools. Not including labor. If you want to Turbo the KA24E do some reasearch. Start here.

www.ka-t.org :: View topic - SOHC Turbo Build For Dummies

Do your research. It will save you thousands of dollars in the future.


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks for the help but will motor mounts, a driveshaft, a the instrument cluster really run me a couple of thousand dollars?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

matt_101 said:


> thanks for the help but will motor mounts, a driveshaft, a the instrument cluster really run me a couple of thousand dollars?


about 800 max. If you pay more thats your fault.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I forgot Fuel pump, Radiator, Hoses, Belts, Possibly an Alternator, Plugs plug wires, new air box/air filter, Intercooler, Inter cooler pipes, If you currently have an Automatic then new brake peddle and clutch, Along with the Master and slave cylinders for those, 
Now for the tools. Engine Hoist, Wideband Meter and Gauge to tune the motor, You wouldnt want it to go kaboom right off the bat. , Boost gauge, Possibly a battery relocation kit. Now for the tools you will need at a minimum an engine hoist a motor stand(you can get away with out this) A good set of sockets and Metric wrenches, An Air ratchet on an old car the bolts can be a a pain with out a good air ratchet. Jack and jack stands, Car ramps are also handy to have when your squeezing the larger motor into the bay it puts the car at a good angle. And of course the biggest one. The space and the buddies to help you do this. Other tools that may be needed Mig or Tig welder . Now if you have garage that has most of this it wont be close to 5k that was for someone that has never done a swap etc etc. Hope this helps


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

Trippen said:


> I forgot Fuel pump, Radiator, Hoses, Belts, Possibly an Alternator, Plugs plug wires, new air box/air filter, Intercooler, Inter cooler pipes, If you currently have an Automatic then new brake peddle and clutch, Along with the Master and slave cylinders for those,
> Now for the tools. Engine Hoist, Wideband Meter and Gauge to tune the motor, You wouldnt want it to go kaboom right off the bat. , Boost gauge, Possibly a battery relocation kit. Now for the tools you will need at a minimum an engine hoist a motor stand(you can get away with out this) A good set of sockets and Metric wrenches, An Air ratchet on an old car the bolts can be a a pain with out a good air ratchet. Jack and jack stands, Car ramps are also handy to have when your squeezing the larger motor into the bay it puts the car at a good angle. And of course the biggest one. The space and the buddies to help you do this. Other tools that may be needed Mig or Tig welder . Now if you have garage that has most of this it wont be close to 5k that was for someone that has never done a swap etc etc. Hope this helps


 thanks for the help. i think i am gonna go for the rb25det swap, i do have access to a garage and most of the tools i will need. It's not gonna be done anytime soon though, next summer i'm hopeing. i was just trying to make up my mind for sure what the cars ultimate destiny is going to be. No point buying performance parts for a motor your gonna swap out anyways right? for now my money will be spent on chassis, brakes, and suspension. You can expect to see alot of me on this forum from now on lol. don't worry i know how to search.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Thats good to know.. I think there is a RB swap book or CD I have seen advertised on one of the sights i frequent. That might help you too. I hope to see some pictures of it as you go along.


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

Trippen said:


> Thats good to know.. I think there is a RB swap book or CD I have seen advertised on one of the sights i frequent. That might help you too. I hope to see some pictures of it as you go along.


it will be a well documentd process, with lots of pictures.


----------

